# different sauce types



## eppo (Jun 7, 2012)

So I thought it would be cool to try the different styles of sauces side by side. Everyone talks about Carolina, Memphis, Texas, Kansis City type sauces, and I would like to try them all side by side to see which ones i like.

Anyone have some Great recipes for BBQ sauces? If you do and can list the recipe and the region the sauce is from, that would be great.

thanks

Joe


----------



## dewetha (Jun 7, 2012)

no chicago style? 

Chicago has outstanding food but I guess we have no real BBQ identity.


----------



## smokinhusker (Jun 7, 2012)

I haven't tried any of these but found them here on the forum:

Texas- The recipe for this comes from Barbecue America by Rick Browne & Jack Bettridge

They say they got the recipe from a friend who scored it from an un-named pitmaster at a tiny, greasy, smoky and incredibly popular Hole-In-The-Wall barbecue joint on the outskirts of Fort Worth!

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/51339/finishing-sauce-for-beef-brisket

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/122451/bbq-sauce

Carolinas

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/51920/soflaquers-carolina-mustard-sauce

Memphis

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/50832/my-version-of-memphis-style-q-sauce

Alabama White Sauce

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/49572/white-bbq-sauce

And a bit of history of the different types of sauces!

*Alabama BBQ Sauce:*  Though different types of bbq sauces are used all over Alabama, including mustard-based, tomato-based, and vinegar, Alabama is also home to the famous white barbecue sauce, which is made with mayonnaise and pepper.

*Arkansas BBQ Sauce:*  In Arkansas the best BBQ sauce is thinnish and made with a tomato base. These sauces are slightly sweet from molasses and have nice dose of pepper for spice.

*Georgia BBQ Sauce:*  Georgia is the home of the bourbon (Jack Daniel's) barbecue sauce. This is a thick, flavorful tomato based sauce with a medium amount of sweetness.

*Kansas City BBQ Sauce:*  Kansas City calls itself the barbecue capital of the world, and their sauce is world famous. This sauce is a thick, tomato-based sauce with plenty of sweetness from molasses. Very flavorful and super duper thick, this is the best bbq sauce for those with a sweet tooth.

*Memphis BBQ Sauce:*  These are well-balanced tomato-based sauces, and blend the flavors of sauces from other bbq regions. These barbeque sauces focus more on overall flavor than extreme heat, tang, or sweetness.

*Texas BBQ Sauce:*  Texas and Mexico are neighbors, and you can taste it in Texas barbecue sauce, which tends to be extra spicy. They toss plenty of hot peppers, such as chipotle, into their tomato based bbq, as well as some cumin. These sauces tend to be less sweet.

*Virginia and North Carolina BBQ Sauce:*  These are very particular sauces for very particular eaters. Much tangier and thinner than a "traditional" barbecue sauce, these are made with sugar, plenty of vinegar, black pepper, and chili pepper, among other things. Sooo good... but watch out!

*St. Louis BBQ Sauce:*  This is a tomato-based sauce which is a nice balance between sweet, spicy, and tangy. Less sweet than a Kansas City sauce.

*South Carolina:*  A couple of different types of bbq sauce are popular in South Carolina. I think the best bbq sauce in S.C. is their mustard barbecue sauce-- it's mustardy, sweet, and a little tangy. Vinegar based sauces (similar to Virginia and North Carolina) are also popular there.

In the eastern half of North Carolina barbecue sauce is practically transparent with cayenne pepper flakes that flurry in it like a snow globe. In western half of the state it is practically pink going on garnet from ketchup. In much of South Carolina it is yellow from mustard, popular with German settlers. In many dingy brown joints of Texas it is close to brown from meat drippings with big chunks of green peppers and other flotsam in it. And in a corner of North Alabama it is white with black pepper flecks. In Memphis the "sauce" often comes from a shaker and is no more liquid than the paprika that is its backbone.

American barbecue sauces owe their differences to their colonial histories and can be divided in three basic categories, vinegar based, tomato based, and mustard based. Then there are at least 10 distinct classic American regional barbecue sauce styles and infinite variations (if we stretch the definition of "sauce" to include Memphis dry rub).


----------



## eppo (Jun 8, 2012)

Wow, thanks for the reply, that's awesome, and just what i was looking for.

Definitely going to try this, Probably next weekend for my birthday/fathers day cooks that i have planned.


----------



## smokinhusker (Jun 8, 2012)

No problem, good luck and looking forward to your critique!


----------



## eppo (Jun 8, 2012)

what style would you consider Jeff's Sauce?

edit: also, i'm going to make the 4 sauces and compare them. think i want to search for a KC style sauce also.


----------



## eppo (Jun 10, 2012)

I made them yesterday. Haven't gotten to try them out on any Q yet, but:

Texas: very good, clean taste. Slight smoke taste, not too overpowering.

Carolina mustard: Interesting. Much different than the stuff i'm used to, being from NY. looking forward to trying it.

Alabama: very tasty, slightly tangy and sweet. Looking forward to trying it on some smoked chicken.

Memphis: another good sauce, may become one of my favorites out of the 4.

I got a recipe for a KC style sauce, but i didnt have time to make it yesterday. when i do, i'll update the thread.


----------



## hotpit (Jul 26, 2012)

My favorite off the shelf sauce is head country, BUT I dont would rather it had a brown suger rather than honey, anyone have a baseline recipe for me to start with????

my favorit flavor profile is a combanation of sweet and mexican spice  (texas style)


----------



## hotpit (Jul 27, 2012)

okay, i found one........guess i should read the posts and not just go to bottom and make comments............sorry


----------

